
Tesla introduces fee for lazy owners who leave their cars at charger stations - dvichg
https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/16/tesla-introduces-fee-for-lazy-owners-who-leave-their-cars-at-supercharger-stations/?ncid=rss
======
dbg31415
If only there was some way to have the cars detach from the chargers and drive
themselves to a nearby parking spot, where they would be out of the way. Too
bad Tesla doesn't have the technology to make self-driving cars that
automatically connect to the chargers yet...

* Tesla Autopilot Full Self-Driving (Paint It Black soundtrack) - YouTube || [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeyH734JQD0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeyH734JQD0)

* Tesla Charging Snake - YouTube || [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ut3sELMOyTM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ut3sELMOyTM)

~~~
mgiannopoulos
Does Tesla have the right to move a car that doesn't own? It's private
property, I'm sure there would be complaints

~~~
detaro
Put a switch to enable self-parking after charge in the car, increase fees for
blocking the supercharger to $very_painful, no moving without permission
required.

